
Make docker image trustable with blockchain - revol_cai
https://github.com/DaoCloud/daochain/blob/master/README.md
======
simalapo
First!

------
yankaycom
Amazing, I haven't seen a true blockchain in real world.

~~~
revol_cai
Thanks,Welcome to join us to discuss blockchain.

------
pacoxu
great try

~~~
revol_cai
Thanks

